# Problème touche Verr Maj sur MACBOOK Pro



## latecoer (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai besoin de votre avis et de vos commentaires.  

  J'ai été obligé de rapporter à deux reprises deux MACBOOK PRO 13'' 2,4 GHz, achetés à la FNAC de Perpignan à cause d'un problème de contact concernant la touche de verrouillage des majuscules du clavier. 

  J*e décrirais la panne de la manière suivante: Dysfonctionnement aléatoire de la touche certainement lié à un faux contact au niveau de la platine du clavier.* Pour être concret, je me suis aperçu de la panne le jour de l'achat du Mac en utilisant le traitement de texte. J'ai été étonné de constater que parfois le verrouillage des majuscules ne s'enclenchait pas à la première frappe. Au départ, je me suis dit que c'était probablement parce que le clavier était tout neuf (!!!). J'ai donc poursuivi l'utilisation du traitement de texte jusqu'à constater que j'étais parfois obligé de taper trois fois sur la touche pour qu'elle s'active. J'ai donc fait un test sur Word (et sur Text Edit) en tapant alternativement des séries de 5 majuscules et de 5 minuscules sur une page entière, pour être certain du problème. A la fin de la page, j'ai pu vérifier que le verrouillage de la touche ne s'effectuait pas, jusqu'à 3 fois de suite en moyenne, toutes les 5 à 10 séries de lettres. J'ai donc ramené le mac à la FNAC le lendemain de l'achat. Le personnel du SAV est resté sceptique sur le descriptif de la panne mais comme l'heure de fermeture approchait, ils m'ont fourni un nouveau MACBOOK PRO neuf sans le tester. Une fois rentré, j'installe à nouveau toutes les applications, je reprends mon travail sur le traitement de texte, et là... AU SECOURS... le même problème se produit (même touche, même faux contact). Mon amie est donc partie aujourd'hui pour rapporter le MAC pour la deuxième fois. Et là, bien évidement, le SAV s'est mis à tester le clavier. Et là, alors que le problème se produisait de manière aléatoire (normal pour un faux contact) sous leurs yeux, ils ont tenté, par un merveilleux exercice de mauvaise foi, de démontrer qu'en tapant de manière virile avec l'index bien à la perpendiculaire du clavier et pile au centre de la touche, le problème n'existait pas. Bien évidemment, cette expérience ne représente pas les conditions réelles de frappe. Mon amie m'a donc appelé depuis le magasin et j'ai dû expliquer, en me montrant ferme, d'abord au responsable du SAV puis au Directeur de la FNAC, que j'étais certain du caractère ANORMAL du fonctionnement de la touche. D'autant que je suis sur MAC depuis 10 ans et que je connais parfaitement la réactivité des touches de ce type de clavier. Au final, ils ont ouvert un troisième MACBOOK PRO 13'' sur lequel mon amie a constaté le même problème. A ma demande, ils sont allés vérifier sur un MACBOOK AIR et sur un MACBOOK PRO 15''en demo dans le magasin et là... le problème de faux contact n'était pas présent. Ils m'ont donc laissé temporairement l'appareil défectueux (le 2ème) et ont commandé un troisième MACBOOK PRO qui arrivera dans quelques jours... avec peut-être, le même dysfonctionnement. 

  Un tel problème a-il déjà été repéré???
  A votre avis, le problème peut-il être dû à une série défectueuse?
  Le problème peut-il être dû à un BUG logiciel? (à mon avis NON!). 
  Savez-vous si le problème peut être résolu? 

  Merci de me donner vos avis...


----------



## Arzor (7 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Ayant un nouveau MacBook Pro 13" je viens ajouter mon expérience sur ce topic, car en effet en ce qui concerne la touche de verrouillage clavier je ne dirais pas qu'il y a un faux contact mais cela dit il est vrai qu'il faut appuyer plus fortement sur cette touche pour activer le verrouillage du clavier. 

Pour ma part, il suffit de se rappeler d'appuyer plus fermement et légèrement plus longtemps sur cette touche et le "problème" est réglé, une simple question d'habitude, je pense pas que cela est un problème software ou même hardware. Je pense que c'est la manière d'utiliser cette touche.

En espérant t'avoir aidé,
Arzor


----------



## havez (7 Août 2010)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons Apple avait modifié cette touche dès la sortie des premiers MBP Unibody, pour tout simplement éviter la frappe d'un texte en majuscules par inadvertance 

Aucun défaut là dessus donc, enfin si j'ai bonne mémoire  


(PS: A l'avenir, évites les "URGENT!!" comme titre de topic latecoer, il n'y a vraiment pas plus agacent...
Nous ne sommes pas un SAV :modo: )


----------



## salamander (7 Août 2010)

Je confirme, ce n'est pas un défaut, mais bel et bien un choix, sans doute motivé par des remontées d utilisateurs qui déclenchaient cette touche involontairement....

Par contre, il existe une petite app qui permet d afficher en plein écran le cadenas afin de ne pas avoir à regarder sans arrêt si la loupiote verte allumée, voir _*ici*_


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2010)

Sur un mbp 13" de mid 2009 même comportement.


----------



## Djajuka (11 Août 2010)

J'avais eu ce soucis, où la touche MAJ avait du mal, un coup elle s'activait d'autre fois non.. finalement s'était du à un réglage du clavier en français numérique.

Menu Pomme 
Préférences Systèmes 
International 
Menu Saisie 
Cocher "Français Numérique" et non "Français".

Je ne sais pas si ça vient de là, mais depuis pour moi la touche Verr Maj marche normalement, bien qu'il faille tout de même appuyer franchement sur la touche.


----------



## bishop_79 (11 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Même problème sur mon macbook pro unibody fin 2008. Au début je pensais comme toi à un défaut mais en passant à l'apple store j'ai pu constater que ce problème etait également présent sur les autres macbook pro. 
Je dois en effet appuyé de manière franche sur la touche pour qu'elle s'enclenche. Et parfois lorsque je tape vite sous word je dois m'y reprendre à deux voir à trois reprises.

En espèrant que cela t'aide.

Cordialement,

Bishop


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Août 2010)

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1578?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

